
The Historical Development of Computer Chess and Its Impact on AI (1997) - joaobatalha
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-historical-development-of-computer-chess-and-its-impact-on-artificial-intelligence
======
andreyk
Note that this is a 1997 paper, seemingly written before Kasparov's rematch
and overall loss to Deep Blue. I imagine there have been more ideas that have
become standard in the 20 years since, though machine learning still seems to
not be used much.

 _Blatant self promotion_ for anyone interested in this subject, I wrote up a
series of blog posts about the evolution of Chess and Go AIs with some more
detail and pretty pictures: [http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/a-brief-
history-of-gam...](http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/a-brief-history-of-
game-ai/)

------
Feneric
Coincidentally the latest Phrack has a tight little chess playing AI written
in just 256 bytes:
[http://phrack.org/issues/69/4.html#article](http://phrack.org/issues/69/4.html#article)

